# To trade or not to trade



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

I recently found a used Sig 220 .45acp for $400 in a local gunshop. Does this seem to be a fair price? The gun is in good shape and has a good finish. The only way I could even to begin to get it would be to trade my Witness P Compact .45acp for it or in on it. WWYD? Opinions please! I like the Sig design and have a Zastava TZ99 9mm which is based on the 220 series of guns. The 220 is bigger than my Witness which is one of my CCWs. This is a factor also. HELLLLLPPPP!!!!!


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

The P220 is a great gun. I think $400 is a pretty good deal. I love Sigs so I say trade in your Witness but that's up to you. I've never shot a Witness before but I heard there descent guns.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I would take a P220 over a Witness in a heartbeat, but that's just me. If the Witness works well for you (reliable, easy to shoot, etc.), there's no reason to trade it for a gun that is something of an unknown quantity.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I agree with Mike, but maybe there's another option.

Did you ask about a lay-away/lay-by program? Many shops offer them; just put a percentage of the price down, and pay off the balance within a set time frame (usually 3-6 months, but one local shop here allows a year on big-ticket items!). Best of all, you could probably keep your other gun! :smt023


----------

